# Grizzly 6" X 46" Jointer



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

I almost ready to pull the trigger on this purchase. If anyone has experience with this machine, please advise...

Thank you,

Kevin K


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I recently purchased the G0452P and haven't used it a lot yet, but I have no complaints so far. After assembly and cleaning ALL of the shipping grease off, it set up very easy.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

I was ready to buy the Jet 6", but after reading the reviews on Amazon I had to pass. This Grizzly model had very positive reviews, but I'd rather here the reviews from this forum. Have you used it For a butt joint yet? I have to make a table top for a Coffee table...

KK


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

By butt joint do you mean the edge of a board? If so, then yes. It seems to get the edge nice and straight. There were a couple of flaws in the cast iron but it doesn't effect performance.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Kevin K said:


> I almost ready to pull the trigger on this purchase. If anyone has experience with this machine, please advise...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kevin K


About 6 months ago I purchased the Grizzly G0604X 6"x56" Parrallelogram Jointer from the local Springfield Showroom. It had a few paint scratches so I was able to get it at a $125 discount in the Clearance Outlet. 

Once I took the time to go through the manual and ensure everything was setup correctly, it started performing like a champ. 

I've used it for 2-3 projects so far and I absolutely love it. I figure this will last me the rest of my life, which I'm hoping is at least another 30 years.

Mark


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, I'm ordering it now.

Have a great day!

Kevin


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Which one are you getting?


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 1, 2013)

*G0654 6" x 46" Jointer" *


----------



## mkgcustom (Feb 9, 2012)

Any updates on the machine? I was thinking about purchasing one. How does it perform?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Model #?


----------



## gdub2580 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the grizzly with the spiral head. Love it! Does a great job with little tear out. Worth the money


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I have the grizzly 8" spiral head cutter and I love it well worth the money lots of work to set up but well wort the money


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't have that newer model, but I do have the Griz. 6" x 46" jointer. One year later I added the spiral cutting head and love it. I think you will be greatly satisfied with that jointer. When you can, I recommend getting the spiral cutter head. Well worth it.


----------



## Woodchips a plenty (Apr 4, 2014)

*8 X 76 spiral cutter head*

Purchased the G0490X about a year ago. Love the job it will do. Shoulder problems enticed me into buying a power feed for the jointer and new 3 hp. shaper. A little engineering got the power feed mounted on the jointer and does it work nice for edge straightening 3/4" boards. 8 footers are no problem anymore. Only problem with jointer was set screws on drive pulley on motor loosened and let the motor shaft and pulley wear requiring a new pulley. I would caution anyone to double check allen set screw tightness every so often. That tightness thing seems to be a recurring problem on all my Grizzly equipment as they don't use lock washers. Am solving that each time I go over a piece by adding lock washers or lock nuts.
Kevin


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Sounds like this would be a good job for Loctite. Use blue so you can get it apart if you need to.

Paul


----------

